# Review men vi sinh Bifidus Baby có giá bán bao nhiêu?



## mekhoeconthongminh (5/8/20)

*Đặc điểm của men vi sinh Bifido Bifidus Baby
*
Chế độ dinh dưỡng những năm đầu đời rất quan trọng đối với trẻ sơ sinh. Cung cấp đủ vitamin và dưỡng chất cũng như tiêm chủng đầy đủ giúp cho trẻ khỏe mạnh và phát triển thể chất tốt. men vi sinh Bifido Bifidus Baby là một trong những sản phẩm bổ sung KHÔNG THỂ THIẾU đối với trẻ từ 3 đến 36 tháng sau khi chào đời.

Bifido Bifidus Baby là sản phẩm của Công ty BIFIDO Co., Ltd - một công ty chuyên về Probiotics, đã nghiên cứu, sản xuất và phát triển Probiotics từ năm 1988 đến nay.


​

*Thành phần men vi sinh Bifidus Baby*

- Bifidobacterium bifidum BNG4
- Bifidobacterium longum BORI 
- Lactobacillus acidophilus AD031
- Enterococcus faecium BH06
*
Công dụng men vi sinh Bifido Bifidus Baby*

- Bổ sung lợi khuẩn và chất xơ, hỗ trợ tăng cường chức năng hệ tiêu hóa.

- Hỗ trợ cân bằng hệ vi sinh đường ruột

- Nâng cao khả năng hấp thu dinh dưỡng

*Đối tượng sử dụng men vi sinh Bifido Bifidus Baby*

Trẻ từ 3 tháng- 36 tháng tuổi


​

*Hướng dẫn sử dụng men vi sinh Bifido Bifidus Baby*

1 ngày 1 lần, 1 lần uống 1 gói, dùng sau bữa ăn

*Tác dụng phụ của Bifido Baby*

Chưa có báo cáo về tác dụng phụ của sản phẩm.

*Lưu ý*

Không dùng cho người dị ứng hoặc quá mẫn cảm với bất cứ thành phần nào của sản phẩm.

Sản phẩm này không phải là thuốc và không có tác dụng thay thế thuốc chữa bệnh.

Đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng trước khi dùng.

*Hướng dẫn đặt hàng men Bifidus chính hãng*

Bạn có thể đặt mua online trên website: Mekhoeconthongminh.com: Siêu Thị Online Hàng Đầu Việt Nam 

Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh

Hotline để được tư vấn tốt nhất: 0942.666.800


----------

